# Sterling Silver



## alamocdc (Aug 14, 2012)

My memory isn't what it once was, but I seem to remember that one of our vendors offered a fountain pen with parts in sterling silver, not silver plate. But it was only one style. Who and which pen is it? I've had such a request but couldn't find anything on CSUSA, AS or Bear Tooth. I know someone here will remember.

TIA!


----------



## turbowagon (Aug 14, 2012)

silverpenparts.com - Home


----------



## Robert111 (Aug 14, 2012)

Bear Tooth Woods - Churchill Sterling Silver Rollerball Pen Kit

Others there too.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 14, 2012)

Robert I'mm 99.99% sure that those are plated and Butch wanted solid not plated and thonly vendor I know of is :silverpenparts.com - Home 




Robert111 said:


> Bear Tooth Woods - Churchill Sterling Silver Rollerball Pen Kit
> 
> Others there too.


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 14, 2012)

Yep, Roy those are plated. At least according to Berea. I would swear that Berea used to have one (maybe the El Presidente) that you could get in solid sterling silver, but they don't list anything like that now. I'm looking at Silverpenparts stuff now.


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 15, 2012)

Okay, so I checked out Silverpenpaarts.com. They have some really nice looking pieces, but my customer doesn't want to lay out that much moolah. So I guess she's stuck with something I already have. Oh well, se la vie. Thanks for the replies!


----------



## mrburls (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi Billy, It was the El Grade that Berea use to offer a number of years ago in solid sterling silver. I know this for certain, I just sold the two kits I've had for years on Sunday on eBay. Cleaning out my kits and blanks that I don't use anymore. They cost something like $32.50 a kit back then.

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## schreiber (Aug 15, 2012)

I bet that silver pen parts place winds up costing me some money.


----------



## azamiryou (Aug 15, 2012)

alamocdc said:


> ... my customer doesn't want to lay out that much moolah.



Then I daresay she doesn't want to buy solid sterling. What would she expect to pay for a sterling ring? And how much more silver (and work) goes into parts for a pen?

I do silver work (including pen parts), and as far as I'm concerned, Mike's stuff (silverpenparts.com) is a steal at his prices.


----------



## thewishman (Aug 16, 2012)

schreiber said:


> I bet that silver pen parts place winds up costing me some money.




I'm working with Mike and am *making* more money. He makes nice things out of silver.


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 16, 2012)

azamiryou said:


> I do silver work (including pen parts), and as far as I'm concerned, Mike's stuff (silverpenparts.com) is a steal at his prices.


 
You get no argument from me! I just can't stay within her budget with Mike's parts.



			
				mrburls said:
			
		

> Hi Billy, It was the El Grade that Berea use to offer a number of years ago in solid sterling silver. I know this for certain, I just sold the two kits I've had for years on Sunday on eBay. Cleaning out my kits and blanks that I don't use anymore.


 
Figures! But I knew my memory wasn't that bad. I wish I'd asked earlier, I would have bid on yours!!

So now, if anyone out there has a Berea El Grande in sterling silver (not plate) that they want to get rid of, PM me. I'll buy it if the price is right.:wink::wink:


----------



## bitshird (Aug 16, 2012)

azamiryou said:


> alamocdc said:
> 
> 
> > ... my customer doesn't want to lay out that much moolah.
> ...



.I also do silver work, and with the price of 28.06 plus mill charges and that's for fine silver not Sterling, which costs more . A pen made from sterling is going to be expensive, I know I just spent 600.00 with Rio Grande for some sheet, bezel and solder, for a job I'm doing next week.


----------

